

Show HN: My MVP for curated freelance listings, Contractden - decadentcactus

Hey guys,<p>I've finished up an MVP of an idea I had for curated freelance listings - hopefully saving a lot of time trawling job sites for work. It's currently at http://contractden.com<p>Basically what it does is present a cleaner, filtered list of jobs (currently only elance, odesk and freelanceswitch - would love to add more sources if you know any feeds) that I've picked according to a bit of criteria:<p><pre><code>    No full time
    Short durations (max 1-2months)
    Adequate pricing (bit subjective I'll admit, generally aiming towards the $1k mark if I can)
    Focus on English quality and jobs that are available worldwide
</code></pre>
If you want to have a quick look there's a demo account (demo@contractden.com, demo - click Sign in or go to /login/) so you can check it out.<p>As I said it's pretty simple (made sure to focus on release (:D) rather than get bogged down in feature-creep) but I'm testing the waters to see if it's a good idea or not. I'll be adding jobs as much as possible over the next few days. In the future I'll probably be after some sponsored links to bypass elance/odesk (email me if interested).<p>All feedback is appreciated, either here or at feedback@domain. Thanks!
======
decadentcactus
Clickable: <http://contractden.com>

